# My stash



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, so I've only REALLY been smoking for a little over a month now, but I thought it would be fun to post a few pics of what I have.

I have a desk top humidor I stole from my dad's office because it wasn't in use anymore.









Top layer (tray).









Bottom layer.









All RP smokes.









This is the top of the RP Humidor that I only have RP in.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

nice lil stash. I guess when I get home I need to add some pics of mine. Well I'll wait til my next shipments come in so its not too small...


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, I still have a small layer under those RP in the packaging...got 10 Diesel UC and a 18 of Padila coming, plus a 5er of RP Sun Growns too.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Lots O' Rocky Patels! I think its time for another Humi!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to get another for Christmas.............I hope.

I bought a ton of RP b/c I love them...now it is time to start to branch out and try new things.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice little stash you have started there, enjoy your slide down the slope


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Stash.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Nice little stash you have started there, enjoy your slide down the slope


Yeah, I'm learning that. I bought all of that (plus the 5/week I've been smoking) in about 3-5 weeks. I spend way too much currently!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha oh don't we all! Looks like a great start, those Mx2's are so delicious! Have not tried any of the RP but seems like you enjoy them! I spy a Serie V in there as well, awesome smoke!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice start!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice looking stash!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice, watch the slope, lol


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice little collection you got going there !


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice stash you got going on. You may want to think about a coolerdor. Would be a lot cheaper than another humi and will hold tons of great sticks! 
Just keep rolling down the hill buddy!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Nice stash you got going on. You may want to think about a coolerdor. Would be a lot cheaper than another humi and will hold tons of great sticks!
> Just keep rolling down the hill buddy!


I'm not really familiar with the coolerdor....any links to good reads on them?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Cattani said:


> I'm not really familiar with the coolerdor....any links to good reads on them?


I suck with links, try a search in the accessory forums. Basically a large cooler with appropriate amount of beads/litter and cedar boxes. You can get a cooler for short money (150 qt for 80 bucks) where you can store tons of boxes. Very smart and economical route to go!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Good start.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Zfog said:


> I suck with links, try a search in the accessory forums. Basically a large cooler with appropriate amount of beads/litter and cedar boxes. You can get a cooler for short money (150 qt for 80 bucks) where you can store tons of boxes. Very smart and economical route to go!


Like Zach said, search the forum (coolerdor or coolador) and you'll find it. Bascially it's a mass storage device used by botl's that jump in with both feet... it's not sexy or pretty, but highly functional. I have 2 and keep them both in the basement with about a pound of Heartfelt beads each. Search on beads, as once you go the cooler route, you might as well add the beads too.

Once you have the cooler and beads, go directly to cigarbid with your credit card. Then you officially are headed straight down the slope...

Good luck.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Like Zach said, search the forum (coolerdor or coolador) and you'll find it. Bascially it's a mass storage device used by botl's that jump in with both feet... it's not sexy or pretty, but highly functional. I have 2 and keep them both in the basement with about a pound of Heartfelt beads each. Search on beads, as once you go the cooler route, you might as well add the beads too.
> 
> Once you have the cooler and beads, go directly to cigarbid with your credit card. Then you officially are headed straight down the slope...
> 
> Good luck.


Haha +1


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice! Those decades should treat you well...


----------

